# Quick Tips



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2012)




----------



## slownsteady (May 8, 2012)

I liked the info clips.


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2012)




----------



## desmorris (May 30, 2012)

Nice cool videos. i love that man. cool wicked. he is so handsome. One day i will be like them. when girls will come behind me. thanks for the gorgeous tips.


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2012)

Fakhri on cardio

PHARMAFREAK: Ifbb Pro Fakhri Mubarak - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)

ANTOINE VAILLANT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2012)

Fouad Abiad Food Prep Tips - Flex Online


----------



## harmanrainu (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome videos! keep coming


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2012)

Tanning tips


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## huahuamick (Aug 13, 2012)

so stronger


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stretching und Massage f?r bessere Erholung und Verletzungspr?vention


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## syed2011 (Aug 31, 2012)

These videos are having very good help on triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Imens (Nov 22, 2012)

Really good videos. They were very useful  I am pretty shy to ask for help lol


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2012)

IFBB Pro Mike Johnson


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## robbymorals (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice videos. I will consider all on what I have seen. Though I might do some changes on it. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

The 6 Best Un-Meat Muscle Foods | Mademan.com


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Josh Landry: one handed shrug


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Tyler Sarry variation on lunges


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

44 Bodyweight Exercises

44 Bodyweight Exercises


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2013)

Advanced plank


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2013)

Prone shrugs


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting all this!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2013)

Muscle up on rings


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 1, 2013)

These are some great videos. I would suggest doing some squat videos to show correct form and procedure. Squats is one area we all can work on and one video showcasing how to effectively complete a perfect squat would be great. Any suggestions on who to contact to do this?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

Rack pulls


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> These are some great videos. I would suggest doing some squat videos to show correct form and procedure. Squats is one area we all can work on and one video showcasing how to effectively complete a perfect squat would be great. Any suggestions on who to contact to do this?



How about Charles Glass?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2013)

foam roller for legs


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Carl on lunges


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

squats


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good videos they really help the viewers know how to do proper exercises.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2013)

Treadmill lunges


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Delt tip


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2013)

Jeremy Buendia demonstrates arm curls 

Jeremy Buendia Cranking an Arm Workout for a Pro Card | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2013)

Lamar Byrd Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2013)

Ben Pakulski on rear delts


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 30, 2013)

though there are many valuable tips have been provided upon a right to got with the workout and what i found most helpful to me is the link about the training tips for a better idea towards apt exercises


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2013)

barbell vs dumbbell


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Lamar Byrd chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

Spider curls and skull crushers


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Ben on Calves


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Ben on Hamstrings


----------



## Shivalismith (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey thanks for posting videos on great muscles here. I am truly enjoying it. I hope that I would be having body like this soon.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Ben on lunges


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Shrugs on the standing calf machine


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Lamar Byrd trains legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeremy Buendia demonstrates delts


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Ben's back


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2013)

Modified incline fly


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Rita Benavidez power clean and push jerk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2013)

Ben on Abs


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

James Ellis on shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2013)

Spotting correctly


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

James Ellis on chest


----------



## ballerific (Aug 21, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Joey Swoll chest tip


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Jonathan Irizarry on chest


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeremy Buendia upper lats with Hany Rambod


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Must Do Ab-core exercises


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the informative vids watching the hany one right now.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

Ben Pakulski triceps tip


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Ben abs tip


----------



## Shivalismith (Aug 31, 2013)

healthy information


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2013)

Tyler Sarry core and tricep extension


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

John Meadows band shrugs


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 7, 2013)

a solid show .. what should i say as all has been reflecting by the show itself and i am just enjoying it ..


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

Tyler Sarry chest tips


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2013)

Ben Pakulski does TRX abs with Dan Long


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Ben Pakulski bicep tips


----------



## JuliusMarius (Sep 27, 2013)

cool vidz, got some good info in there


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2013)

Cody Montgomery's shoulder tips


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeremy Buendia ab tips


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Ron Partlow on back extensions for spinal erectors, glutes, and hamstrings


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

Tyler Sarry's Upper Body Warmup


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2013)

One arm tricep tip with Gabe Moen


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

Tyler Sarry's Major League Obliques


----------



## Shivalismith (Oct 22, 2013)

looking at the lady doing workout .. by the way sound muscles she has got and there is no reason i am not impressed


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

Chair hip flexor stretch


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

Rob Graham on leg extensions


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2013)

Arms by Alex Carneiro

Bodybuilding.com - Arms By Alex: Strong Biceps And Triceps Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2013)

Preston Noble calf workout
Bodybuilding.com - Calf Monster: Preston Noble's Workout For Massive Calves

Flex Lewis calf training
Bodybuilding.com Videos - The Fit Show Season Three, Episode #30: Training with James Flex Lewis


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2013)

Steve Kuclo chest flys


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Standing Calf Raises with Rich Piana


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Rope Pull-Downs with IFBB Pro Renaldo Gairy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Standing Leg Curl with Gabe Moen


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2013)

Seated Calf raises with Big Ron Partlow


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

IFBB Pro Steve Kuclo Quick Tip: Hammer Strength Chest Press


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

How to Perform Dumbbell Pullovers - Chest Exercise


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

IFBB Pro Jeremy Buendia Quick Tip: Smith Machine Shoulder Press


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2013)

IFBB Pro Steve Kuclo Quick Tip: Pec Deck Fly


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2013)

Lat Pulls with Gabe Moen


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2013)

Bicep curl variation with Rob Graham


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2013)

Ben Pakulski Teaches Bicep Training & Biceps Workout Tips


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

IFBB Pro Steve Kuclo Quick Tip: Seated Rear Lateral Raise


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2013)

One arm preacher curls with Big Ron Partlow


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2013)

IFBB Pro Jeremy Buendia Quick Tip: Upright Row Targeting the Rear Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2013)

Rita Benavidez Man Makers


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2013)

IFBB Pro Steve Kuclo Quick Tip: Rope Face Pull


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Pro-Size: Fat Grip Bicep Curls


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2013)

3 Underutilized Exercises to Shape your A$$


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Pro-Size: Spider Curls


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

MUTANT in a MINUTE Barbell Curls with Gabe Moen


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

MUTANT in a MINUTE - Hammer Low Row with Big Ron Partlow


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

MUTANT in a MINUTE - Front Delt Cable Raises with SUPERMUTANT Gabe Moen


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

Pro-Size: Basic Triceps Rope Pushdowns


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2013)

IFBB Pro Steve Kuclo Quick Tip: Lateral Raises


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2014)

Mike Fregia's Christmas Tree


----------



## bigold6 (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks man good tips very good


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2014)

Fat Gripz for Forearms


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Amit Sapir Side Pulldowns


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Once you have mastered plank, here is a way to challenge yourself further. If it is your first time or you have not done a plank start with my ending position from the knees. Also make sure your spotter pays close attention when loading/unloading the weight and lifts directly up.

WEIGHTED PLANK DROP SET


----------



## samiolmartin (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hello*

Thanks for share this video clips. these are relay great informative Post. Thanks for share.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2014)

Tyler Sarry Muscle Up & Leg Raise Progressions & Self Shoulder Mobilization


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2014)

Lunge Pivots


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2014)

From Facebook
Trained by JP


i am thankful to see across training videos, lots more people doing glute ham raises, what has been bugging me of late, is how often i now see people doing these with really very strange technique.

 so teaching points:

 drive through your toes, this will allow for much greater glute ham and calf contraction and less lower back recruitment
 (note in the vid, Corinnes calfs firing)

 keep your hips in neutral, imagine a line from your knee up through your hips to your shoulders, this line should remain perfectly straight at all times

 slow eccentrics!! ...imagine loading and stretching the ham

 at the bottom of the move do not break that line through your hips to knee, so no bending under the pad.

 to initiate the concentric phase, you must actively fire your hamstrings, like a hammy curl, so drive through the foot plate and contract hams to drop the knee, then squeeze hard and pull body back up. at the top of the move squeeze glutes HARD for a one count

 here is a video of Corinne, all the way through im correcting her and ensuring form is right, its v hard to feel exactly whats going on with this move so have someone correct you if need be.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Smith machine lunges

Notice the box to enhance range of motion.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2014)

Shelby Starnes Hex Press


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

Hip flexibility article:

http://www.musclemag.com/sports-med/waking-up-the-dead/#.Uzs8YnlOXaG


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

Walking Lunges


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2014)

Upper spinal erector exercise


----------



## micheal78 (Apr 26, 2014)

Tips on important moves...


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2014)

https://www.themuse.com/advice/the-30second-stretch-that-resets-your-desk-hunch

The 30-Second Stretch That Resets Your Desk Hunch

If you&#146;re reading this while sitting down, how&#146;s your posture? Are you looking a little hunchbacked? Spending multiple hours a day at your desk might not be the greatest thing for your posture&#151;or your health.

Luckily, this quick exercise, called the &#147;thoracic bridge,&#148; takes less than a minute to learn and is the most effective way to increase your flexibility and circulation. You&#146;ll give your back, shoulders, and hips a much-needed break after hours of screen time, and your much-improved posture will thank you later.

Watch the video below to learn how to get rid of your computer hunch and fix multiple posture issues once and for all.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

Anthony DeAngelis, Stiff Leg Deadlifts, April 2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2014)

Hack Squats with IFBB Pro Ken Jackson - Drops, isos, and rest-pause


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Barbell Hack Squat with Rich Gaspari


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Justin Harris "Troponin" rope rows


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2014)

Hamstring Training With Ben Pakulski | How to Build Bigger Hamstrings


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2014)

Leg Workout With Ben Pakulski | How to Squat Optimally


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

Ben Pakulski Back Workout For Mass - Optimally Work out Your Back


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2014)

Chest Training Primer | How to Train Chest With Ben Pakulski


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2014)

Tyler Sarry: WARMUP for LOWER & UPPER Body


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

Piotr Borecki: Attitude adjustment


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2014)

Titan Sized Traps Training | MI40 University - Ben Pakulski


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2014)

Back Training Primer for Back Muscle Development With Ben Pakulski


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2014)

John Meadows Back triset for traps and rhomboids


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2014)

Tone Your Love Handles #2


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2014)

Steve Kuclo on Incline Presses


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2014)

Steve Kuclo on Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2014)

MD 101 - Steve Kuclo on Barbell Squats


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2014)

Steve Kuclo on Shoulder Press


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2015)

Stefan Havlik: More Tips for Workout - HAMSTRINGS 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2015)

Stefan Havlik 6PACK CHALLENGE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2015)

Stefan Havlik More Tips for Workout - SHOULDERS 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2015)

Sandro Hofer Episode 2: Explosive standing long jump


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2015)

Sandro Hofer Episode 1: The deadlift


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2015)

John Meadows and Fouad Abiad Incline Hammer Curls


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2015)

Supinated Pulldowns with IFBB Pro's Ken Jackson and Fouad Abiad


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2015)

IFBB Pro Andrew Hudson training bis with John Meadows


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2015)

elitefts.com - Bulgerian Split Squat Death Set with Andrew Hudson


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2015)

Sandro Hofer Episode 3: The narrow stance squat


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2015)

Dominik Sky - 3 DEADLY AB ROUTINES


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2015)

Bradley Martyn | Overhead Military Press


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2015)

OLD SCHOOL EXERCISES YOU SHOULD BE DOING
http://generationiron.com/old-school-exercises-you-should-be-doing/

Pinch Grip Deadlift


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banded 1-Arm DB Rows - Randy Madsen


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)

Grandma's one arm machine rows


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2015)

Roman Fritz: Pre & Post Workout Nutrition for Beginners


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2015)

How to Perform Landmine Chest Press - Upper Chest Exercise


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Bradley Martyn | Overhead Military Press



I will look like this son of a bitch one day... Or get fat and old trying lol


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2015)

Lat Pull Downs - Mutant In A Minute w/Manuel Romero


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2015)

Bradley Martyn | Bent Over Row | Back GAINZZZ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2015)

Building Your Upper Chest with Jason "HUGE" Huh


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2015)

HOW TO: Avoid a SHOULDER injury - Mutant In A Minute w/Dana Baker


----------



## HelenMartin (Jul 22, 2015)

Here is the link to lower your cholesterol levels. I have tried these exercises at home. And it really effect my life in a positive way.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2015)

60 Seconds with Flex | Standing 3-Motion Calf Raises


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2015)

The Hands-Down Best Hamstring Exercise Out There


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2015)

60 Seconds with Flex | Single Arm Bicep Curls


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2015)

60 Seconds with Flex | Twisting Lat Pull Down


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

60 Seconds with Flex | Standing Rear Delt Lateral Raises


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2015)

60 Seconds with Flex | Standing Lat Pulldowns


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2015)

Three Bicep exercises you need to be doing! | Bradley Martyn


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2015)

THREE TRICEP EXERCISES YOU NEED TO BE DOING! | Bradley Martyn


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2015)

Hany Rambod's 70 Seconds on FST-7 Tricep Dips


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 22, 2015)

wow.. so interesting. how can i download these video?


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2016)

Eccentric hamstring exercise : 2/1 Technique


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2016)

Steve Kuclo Drops Some Knowledge on How to Incline Bench Press


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2016)

Robin Balogh IFBB Men's Physique Pro ULTIMATE BOULDER SHOULDER WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2016)

Ronny Rockel - IFBB Pro - Sumo Squats 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDzYsjXzf7U


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2016)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Justin Compton Trains Shoulders Contest Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2016)

"Big on the Basics": Bench with Dorian "Heavy D" Hamilton 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt4alnYquD0


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2016)

Seth Feroce How-To: Dumbbell Pullovers 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yACg3ciPALc


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2016)

2 Unique Shoulder Exercises You've Probably Never Done Before 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c7oBZ3MIxk


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2016)

"The Zane Row" Unique Dumbbell Row Variation Inspired By Frank Zane! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVdQHELETEI


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2016)

many vids on this page have been marked *private* and cannot be viewed.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2016)

Prince said:


> many vids on this page have been marked *private* and cannot be viewed.



That is so odd that users would bother to post it online and then want to limit viewers.

Rear delts strengthening - improve your posture 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMPbykB84Bc


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2017)

2 NO CHEAT Side Lateral Raise Variations Your Should Use On Shoulder Day


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2017)

Top 3 Back Exercises To Build The Perfect V-Taper


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2017)

The Animal Underground: Heavy Set Back Training with John Jewett


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2017)

Universal Deadlift with Chris Tuttle


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2017)

Universal Dip with Chris Tuttle


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2017)

THE FORGOTTEN-BICEP EXERCISES 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlqxpT9wWTg


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2017)

3 Shoulder Exercises You Probably Haven't Done Before


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2017)

Fouad Abiad's BACK TRAINING TIPS


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2017)

How to Isolate Your Back Muscles When Doing Pull Downs & Rows


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2017)

How to use Elbow wraps - Peter Molnar


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2017)

Amanda Latona's Top 3 Exercises For Glute Isolation 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMaOjuM3rJU


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2017)

What NOT To Do In The Gym 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnv32r0d644


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2017)

Universal Hip Thrusts with Jamie Collins 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G_1uueQVJk


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2017)

Chest training with John Jewett 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiXNVtRohdY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2017)

Arms and Calves with John Jewett 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fQnGNpspgI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2017)

Chest and Shoulders training with John Jewett 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1Qwk6MYCWM


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2017)

Sadik Hadzovic Biceps and Triceps Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUu4e0GRU-Q


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2017)

Derek Lunsford's Elbow Warmup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xer2IaJzoc


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2017)

Sadik Hadzovic's Chiseled Chest Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=354UetdZTbM


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2017)

Leg Day with Julian Smith

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdBminB_AmU


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2017)

How To Train Your Booty (in Dutch)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItOMyITDb8


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2017)

Leg Curl with Roman Fritz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5CRBUBuatI


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2018)

Dumbbell Rows with Nick Trigili and Phil Viz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K-zmhwfPO8


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2018)

Rack Deadlifts with Nick Trigili and Phil Viz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6ueDyZMrkE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2018)

Exercises Index - Donkey Calf Raises

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFAfbxHnd6Q


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2019)

James Ellis Reverse Grip Skull Crushers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1iE6fINSWc


----------



## Montego (Jul 20, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> James Ellis Reverse Grip Skull Crushers
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1iE6fINSWc


Face smashers lol


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2019)

The Underground: Smith Machine Split Squats, Chris Tuttle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLhZBj5M7ng


----------



## REHH (Nov 16, 2019)

Lots of good videos up in here


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2020)

8 Calf Raise Mistakes and How to Fix Them


----------

